# FW Sailfin Molly in SW gave birth



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Had an empty QT going so I thought of trying a FW fish in SW. I put in 1 male and 1 female pregnant Sailfin Molly a week and a half ago.
Here is the chronology:
- Drip acclimated them over 6 hours to 1.022
- Both fine and feeding. Hard to tell strange behaviour because it was inconsistent. Sometimes at top otherwise moving to all levels.
- Fourth day Male didn't make it. Looked fine in the morning.
- Started to lower salinity (1.020) just in case but female was doing fine.
- Planned to give away fish to FW tank but didn't work out.
- Today found 4 live fry in tank. One got sucked into canister filter as I was catching them to put in a breeder net.
- Looked in canister and found 25 more live. Only one didn't make it. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it.

All ~30 fry in breeder, eating and swimming like healthy fish. Not sure what to do now but let's see what happens.

Salinity in tank is currently 1.023 and tank is at room temp ~23 deg C.

For those wanting to try FW to SW, this is just an affirmation that Mollies are possible.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Mollies are a brackish water fish to begin with. I had a pea puffer that was converted from brackish to full salt.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Dax said:


> Not sure what to do now but let's see what happens.


I have a really cute frog fish who would love a snack


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've heard of people keeping mollies in their sump to feed the fry to their tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe I should get a molly or something for my 10 gallon....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Maybe I should get a molly or something for my 10 gallon....


There are so many cool sw fish you can put in a 10g. Personally, I'd prefer a ywg, pygmy pink streaked wrasse, possum wrasse, clown goby, etc. to a molly, but to each his own.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want a clown goby... 
and really waht I want the most Is a Royal gramma.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with teemee! Its a waste of space in such a small tank, I'd go with a cool small sw fish !


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

molly is good to clean off algae

I got a molly in my saltie tank


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe its just me, but the space is so limited , expecially in a 10 gallon and there's just to many cool things that I just wouldn't put one in it just takes up room. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

teemee said:


> There are so many cool sw fish you can put in a 10g. Personally, I'd prefer a ywg, pygmy pink streaked wrasse, possum wrasse, clown goby, etc. to a molly, but to each his own.


After the Molly looked like I could add it to the main tank I was wondering what the heck I was doing when the whole point of SW was to add "cooler" stuff.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> molly is good to clean off algae
> 
> I got a molly in my saltie tank


There are literally a thousand other kind of critters that are so much cooler to clean algae...although it's pretty cool to see a molly swimming past a clown.

P.S. Clown Goby's kick ass!!


----------

